# Does anyone know of a CDMA\LTE Widget or toggle for the Main screen?



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I am looking for an easy way to toggle on off the CDMA\LTE to CDMA only for the front screen so I dont have to go through all the settings poo and what not. The reason is I have 4g away from home and like to use it.... but When I am at home I toggle it to CDMA only because I am on the bubble of 3g 4g so it tries to switch back and forth thus killing the battery quicker and making it frusterating getting data. Since I went to the .901 update things are awesome but I still need to click it over to CDMA. So I was just wondering if such a toggle of some kind existed or not.

Gimme an easy button baby!?! LOL

As always I sure do appreciate it guys.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think this exists - closest I've seen is an app that is basically a shortcut to the Settings - Network screen.

Anyone who knows otherwise, feel free to chime in...


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Try here, 4g toggle widget:
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/03/galaxy-nexus-receives-4g-lte-toggle-treatment-thanks-to-bamf/


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was using this one for awhile. But I can easily just switch between in the settings.

LTE Switch


----------



## abuttino (Nov 6, 2011)

That doesn't work for the Kintic rom, wonder if it works on others


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

yoyoche said:


> Try here, 4g toggle widget:
> http://www.droid-lif...thanks-to-bamf/


Well I tried it. It didnt work. Thanks for tryin though. Its exactly what I need... its just for the Nexus I guess.


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> I was using this one for awhile. But I can easily just switch between in the settings.
> 
> LTE Switch


This worked but still is not a toggle switch. It just gets you a couple steps closer. Hey its better than nothing right now... Thanks Bro.


----------



## ctwizzle (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.droid-lif...thanks-to-bamf/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14024-widgetlte-toggle-bamf-lte-toggle-v02-01062012

Just released a Widget for the Nexus. Might be a CDMA only as it says CDMA while installing from CW Recovery. Tested and worked with Franco Kernel and GummyNex 0.38 Rom.


----------

